# How important is it to use the manufacturer's replacement parts?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I'm going through the Bobcat operator's manual today. It warns that only Bobcat branded oil, filters, etc. should be used. Is this just so I will give them more money? Or is there wisdom in only purchasing their brand of products?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> I'm going through the Bobcat operator's manual today. It warns that only Bobcat branded oil, filters, etc. should be used. Is this just so I will give them more money? Or is there wisdom in only purchasing their brand of products?



My opinion is this is so you will give them more money........I have ran Napa Gold or Wix oil filters in my tractors for years with no problems.......I have even talked to my local Kioti dealer and since both of these meet or exceed the OEM specs it doesn't void my warranty.....


----------

